# Internal intussusception? Need reassurance



## WeAllHaveStories (Sep 13, 2014)

a


----------



## QuietDesperation (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with Internal intussusception also called internal rectal prolapse.

- Odor <- In the beginning YES
- unable to control gas (incontinence) <- In the beginning YES
- constant stream of air coming out of anus (not exaggerating when i say a breeze) <-- Hot sensation, but unsure if its the same
- mucus creating dampness in underwear <-- YES, but not anymore
- recently narrower stool (not pencil thin though) <- Sometimes
- wedge feeling/bulge (not all the time) <- YES, but less now

Request to have an x-ray defecography to get your diagnose.

I have a topic here where I am writing updates. I'm currently waiting for treatment, but after I realized I had a prolapse I have taken many steps to ensure it will not get worse, and in fact I have improved very much even without treatment. That's why I said "in the beginning/not anymore". The odor I had is gone. The mucus gradually reduced until the point where I no longer suffer from "wet ass" (only when exercise or it's hot temperature or when I feel strong need to have a bowel movement or let out air. I believe this is sweat caused by rectum being lower than natural thus making it warmer in that area and thus more eligible for sweating).

If I can make this much progress, perhaps you can too. I do pelvic floor exercises, I am very careful to not strain much (I rather go back 5 minutes later than strain too much). I take laxatives every day and also enema every 3-5 days in order to empty my bowels as much as possible.

Question: do you have any urinary symptoms as well?


----------



## WeAllHaveStories (Sep 13, 2014)

a


----------



## Thissucks7 (Aug 20, 2016)

This forum is so helpful. I have also the same situation like yours for almost two years. what i do is taking psyllium husk 2x a day. It' s a lifesaver for me. Maybe for now i will take it daily to stay away from surgery since i read it in many forums that it is safe for long term. Im afraid of surgery though.


----------

